# Hazards flash and boot opens when I try to start 2011 Cruze



## Jimmyhall247 (Nov 13, 2017)

Hi there
I've been having issues lately when trying to start my cruze. The engine won't turn over, the hazard lights flash and the boot pops open. Also a padlock symbol appears on the dash. I have had the battery and alternator check and both are fine. Has anybody else had this problem or heard of it. Any help would be much appreciated thanks.


----------



## Taxman (Aug 10, 2017)

Padlock symbol = Passlock=go away thief, I'm not letting you start the engine?

You can leave the ignition on for 5-10 minutes and try to start when/if the padlock goes out.


----------



## Tomko (Jun 1, 2013)

I'd be thinking about a new battery.


----------



## jblackburn (Apr 14, 2012)

Do you have another key that goes with the car? Does it happen with both of them?


----------



## Jimmyhall247 (Nov 13, 2017)

I've had the battery checked and it's holding charge fine tho


----------



## Jimmyhall247 (Nov 13, 2017)

Yes I have tried both keys and it has happened with both. It's an intermittent fault though. Some days it doesn't happen at all and other days it happens 3 - 4 times


----------



## ChevyGuy (Dec 13, 2014)

How are you starting the car? With a key in the ignition, or remotely? The trunk opening puzzles me. I'm wondering if somehow you're bumping the trunk open button. It may have become sensitive.


----------



## Jimmyhall247 (Nov 13, 2017)

Starting with the key. Thought I was hitting the boot button as well but when I made sure I wasn't I still had the same result. I turn the key and I get a whine for 2-3 secs then the hazards click and the boot pops open. I forgot to mention earlier the boot won't close again until I get the car running


----------



## ChevyGuy (Dec 13, 2014)

That's strange. There's been a number of electrical problems blamed on a bad battery ground cable. I suppose that's always a possibility. Others have reported odd problems when the battery reaches end of life. But this particular one is a new one.

But then again, since you refer to the trunk as the "boot", I'm guessing you're not driving a US Cruze.


----------



## anthonysmith93 (Jul 15, 2015)

I've seen cars lights/horns go off and the trunk open when reconnecting a battery, as it's getting a surge of power for whatever reason. I think it's possible you're having anti-theft issues, or electrical problems or both (regardless of how your battery is testing).


----------



## Tomko (Jun 1, 2013)

Jimmyhall247 said:


> I've had the battery checked and it's holding charge fine tho


Checked on anything other than the midtronics machine is not really checked. 



ChevyGuy said:


> But then again, since you refer to the trunk as the "boot", I'm guessing you're not driving a US Cruze.


Good catch. OP's IP is in the UK.


----------



## newsguy99 (May 24, 2013)

The battery will check fine, and hold a charge, but does not have enough power (amps) to turn the motor over. Its got a dead cell in it. Blinkers flash, dash lights, and windshield wipers flop are sure signs of a bad battery.
Check and see what the volts are when it does crank. if you're seeing 10-12 on your DIC, then thats most likely the issue.


----------



## obermd (Mar 3, 2012)

Replace the battery - I know you said it checked "good" but most battery testing equipment is useless for the Cruze. A 2011 is 7 or 8 years old at this point and the battery will be even older. Replace the battery.


----------



## Jimmyhall247 (Nov 13, 2017)

Cheers. I'll get the battery and let you know how I get on thanks


----------



## Jimmyhall247 (Nov 13, 2017)

Hi there I replaced the battery and the issue with starting the car has been fixed. Thanks very much for the help. The problem now is my headlights aren't working properly now. The full beam comes on OK and so does the low day lights. But the dipped beam doesn't work at all


----------



## newsguy99 (May 24, 2013)

and that sounds like the harness on the headlight is burnt. Remove the bulb from the socket, and see if it looks like something was cooked in the connector. (you should see green with burnt brown-ness around the actual connector. You will need to either cut those off, and replace with new one, or get a new wiring harness for the lights. (those connectors can be had at most any auto-parts stores, and are fairly cheap).If you are using those blue tinted blubs, thats what is causing this issue.


----------



## Jimmyhall247 (Nov 13, 2017)

Just needed new bulbs in the end thanks for all the help car is back to 100%


----------

